# Monty Python's Personal Best starts this week!



## windracer (Jan 3, 2003)

Calling all Python fans! PBS will start showing "Monty Python's Personal Best" this Wednesday, a six-part series.

http://www.pbs.org/previews/montypython/


----------



## cheerdude (Feb 27, 2001)

I assume that this will be part (if not all) of the DVDs that are coming out?


----------



## welchomatic (Oct 13, 2003)

I noticed this, and am looking forward to recording it. One problem though...

I've ALWAYS had a wishlist for MONTY PYTHON. When I checked the to do list, this series was not on it. My wife and I suspect it's because there is an apostrophe in the title. So I shortened it to just MONTY.
And a Season pass didn't grab all of them either. Is it just me?


----------



## mrtim (Feb 10, 2004)

welchomatic said:


> I noticed this, and am looking forward to recording it. One problem though...
> 
> I've ALWAYS had a wishlist for MONTY PYTHON. When I checked the to do list, this series was not on it. My wife and I suspect it's because there is an apostrophe in the title. So I shortened it to just MONTY.
> And a Season pass didn't grab all of them either. Is it just me?


I was just playing with this myself, and you're right, that's the problem. Rather than just use MONTY, which may pick up shows you don't want involving Monty Hall, try "MONTY PYTHONS" or "MONTY PYTHON*"


----------



## welchomatic (Oct 13, 2003)

Hmm.. PYTHON* works? That's worth a try.
Brings up another question - How do I get All Silent movies (A genre) without getting all that tripe like 'Silent Predator'?
/Seems to me that if a movie has the word 'Silent' in the title, it's gonna be a yawner.


----------



## classicsat (Feb 18, 2004)

I do have a John Cleese WL, I will have to check it.


----------



## trainman (Jan 29, 2001)

windracer said:


> PBS will start showing "Monty Python's Personal Best" this Wednesday, a six-part series.[/URL]


Note that in some places, you may get a second chance to catch the episodes, if you have conflicts. Here in the Los Angeles area, they're on the major PBS station, KCET, starting this Wednesday -- but they're also going to be airing on KVCR, the PBS station in San Bernardino, starting Thursday, March 2nd. (KVCR seems to have each episode scheduled for a 90-minute time slot, so there may be pledge breaks there.)


----------



## padmalinowski (Dec 21, 2005)

trainman said:


> Note that in some places, you may get a second chance to catch the episodes, if you have conflicts.


This is also true in Wisconsin: WPT stations are replaying all episodes at least once, and WPT2 stations are replaying all episodes more often. (in Madison, my WPT2 station has an atrocious signal on cable and I can't stand to watch anything I've recorded. It's also on cable channel 3. Coincidence? I better search the forum....)

Anyhow, this policy is bailing me out of missing the Cleese episode on account of Veronica Mars.


----------



## Havana Brown (Feb 3, 2005)

Because of this post I thought I would give it a try. I tried to watch part 2 last nite, but I just don't think Monty Python is for me. I don't get it. At least I tried.


----------



## windracer (Jan 3, 2003)

So far I have enjoyed both episodes. It's good to see some old favorite sketches (World Forum, Silly Olympics) and ones I have never seen before (like Graham Chapman wrestling himself).

In fact, I've ever gotten out my old "Final Rip-off" double CD and have been listening to it in the car.


----------



## RayChuang88 (Sep 5, 2002)

KVIE (the local PBS affiliate in my area) won't show it until some time in April 2006. :down:


----------



## cheerdude (Feb 27, 2001)

I liked the Graham Chapman one more than the Eric Idle one; probably because they went a little into Graham's life (including his drinking and the fact that he was gay, which I did not know)... than Eric's which was interjected with the footage from the Hollywood Bowl performance.


----------



## trainman (Jan 29, 2001)

Havana Brown said:


> Because of this post I thought I would give it a try. I tried to watch part 2 last nite, but I just don't think Monty Python is for me. I don't get it. At least I tried.


This was not a very good way to experience Monty Python for the first time, since you didn't get to see many skits in their entirety. Try watching a full "Monty Python's Flying Circus" episode on BBC America sometime.


----------



## pdhenry (Feb 28, 2005)

The Terry Gilliam episode has to be the longest hour in television... 

And I'm a Python fan...


----------



## bidger (Mar 30, 2001)

Yeah, pdhenry, that one in particular, but I'm finding that with the exception of the Graham Chapman, I'm finding myself asking after a half-hour, "Is this still on?". Maybe if they'd used the approach of the Graham ep. in all, i.e.- give some background, ask the other cast members their remembrances of the person being highlighted, they'd be more interesting.


----------



## Bondelev-1 (Nov 27, 2005)

Wow, these were terrible. Graham's was the best as they were forced to interview all five in it and they showed behind-the-scenes footage. 

Gilliam's was truly awful.


----------



## rickertk (Jan 23, 2002)

Well, Cleese playing himself as a cantankerous 96 year old was somewhat amusing. But this is definitely not the way to see the sketches themselves, just enough to prompt the memories. I think I'll have to warm up the VCR and get some of the old tapes out sometime.

Keith


----------

